# How to cover and protect a convertible top before machine buffing



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*How to cover and protect a convertible top before machine buffing*

Anytime you're buffing out a convertible you have two options,


Leave the top up and cover and protect it
Put the top down and cover and protect the interior
Either will work and I've done it both ways, just depends upon the car and the top, for example sometimes on classic cars the hydraulics or electric motors or wiring might not be working so if the top is down you have to cover-up the interior.

Leaving the top us is easier than trying to cover and protect the interior but sometimes for reasons out of your control it might not be possible to put the top up if it's already down.

If it is up, then you want to protect the the material, usually either canvas or vinyl from getting any compound, polish or wax residue into either the weave or the grain of the material. If don't cover and protect the convertible top material and get any type of residue on it, removing it 100% completely is almost impossible so it will become an eyesore as well as your signature in a negative manner.

Here's how I cover and protect convertible tops. You'll need,

*

Autogeek's Cover-up Towel
Painter's Drop Cloth or clean bedsheet
Painter's Tape, both wide and thin rolls.
Scissors
Felt pen
*
In this example, I'm using a car we used for one of our Detailing Classes, a 1962 Cadillac Convertible.


























































































































































:thumb:


----------

